# April meeting plant trades



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Free to members--two blooming size divisions of a yellow hardy water lily, 'Chromatella'. It is an old hybrid, very easy to grow. You can pick them up at my house, or I can bring them to the meeting. These are extras from my pond, and they won't grow in an aquarium.

Does anyone have any extra frog bit or red root floaters? I'd like to try them again.

--Michael


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I would love to have one of your lilies. I used to have a beautiful pond then my dog decided to dig it up. I have a stock tank now with a few irises and need a lily. I can pick them up in Dallas if you live close to 67 and I-20. If not then could you please bring me one to the meeting, thanks.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Michael, if still available, I'd like the other one. I'll pu at the meeting...thank you


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

One to Steve, one to Tanya at the April meeting.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you


----------



## BirdieWren (Sep 21, 2011)

Michael, I will be bringing frogbit. I'll save some for you. I also have plenty of another floater I got from a past meeting. I haven't ID'd it yet. It's slightly smaller than frogbit, but velvety in appearance and with oval-shaped leaves.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I like warm water low light plants if you could spare them. Echinodorus tenellus


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

BirdieWren said:


> Michael, I will be bringing frogbit. I'll save some for you. I also have plenty of another floater I got from a past meeting. I haven't ID'd it yet. It's slightly smaller than frogbit, but velvety in appearance and with oval-shaped leaves.


Thanks! Frogbit usually does not do well for me, but I want to try some in my betta bowls. Bring a piece of your mystery floater and someone will probably be able to identify it.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks Michael, see you guys at the meeting.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm not what all I will have to offer as most of my stems have inexplicably stopped growing (likely a fert issues - been bad at remembering to dose) But, I am going to try to pull some Vals out and move some stuff around. 

If anyone has some MTS (snails) I'd appreciate it.


----------



## BirdieWren (Sep 21, 2011)

Haha! Alright. If I remember, I'll bring some of those, too. I need to make a list. lol


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I need a pond lilly if anyone has an extra one. I have micro worms, grindal worms and some young Rio Otapa Helleri swordtail fish if anyone is interested. I also have MTS snails.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Pam, I might have some more water lilies next month. Do you think the swordtails would do well in a small pond over the summer?


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Michael said:


> Pam, I might have some more water lilies next month. Do you think the swordtails would do well in a small pond over the summer?


Michael, I think the swordtails would do fine during the summer. Livebearers normally thrive outdoors during the summer. I will be glad to bring you some if you like.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> :fish2: looking for warm water low to medium light plants. echinodorus tenellus(pkmy chain sword), dwarf sag, crypt parva, crypt wentii (brown/bronze/red, etc), anubias nana, vals, and java fern please bring them to the meeting.


bump see the ones who can come at the meeting in 13 1/2 hours.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

pam916 said:


> Michael, I think the swordtails would do fine during the summer. Livebearers normally thrive outdoors during the summer. I will be glad to bring you some if you like.


Pam, my ponds aren't warm enough yet and I don't have room inside. Maybe next month if you still have some. Thanks!


----------

